# Lange Softshellhose für den Winter gesucht



## Baitman (7. September 2015)

Es wird wieder kühler und ich möchte mir eine neue Softshellhose gönnen. Die letzten Winter habe ich eine Vaude Softshellhose genutzt, innen hat sie eine wabenartige Fleece Schicht. Leider ist sie mir zu groß geworden und ist hinten auch nicht hoch geschnitten, Beinlänge war ebenfalls zu kurz....

Die neue Hose sollte:

-elastisch sein
-nicht oder nur wenig rascheln
-optisch auch bisschen was hermachen, da ich sie nicht nur zum biken tragen werde
-hinten schön hoch geschnitten sein
-lange Beine haben
-Belüftungsmöglichkeiten haben

Ich denke das im Moment die Hosen günstiger als im Winter ausfallen, deshalb schau ich mich schonmal um...

Ein Tip, oder ein günstiges Angebot gesehen?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. September 2015)

Endura, nur mit der beinlänge ist das so ein ding, bei grösse l , 90 schrittlänge könnte sie ein wenig länger sein, sonst eine top hose in jeder hinsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (7. September 2015)

Wenn man günstige Winterhosen kaufen will,muss man nach dem Winter zu schlagen ,jetzt sind die Preise stabil

@wurzelhoppser

die Marke Endura sollte ihm schon längst bekannt sein ,da man Sie bei dem ein oder anderen Klamotten Thread von ihm auch vorgeschlagen hat ,er sucht halt immer die Eierlegendewolfsmilchsau unter den Klamotten ;-)


----------



## Toolkid (7. September 2015)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr zwei Hosen von/für Langlauf gegönnt und war bisher sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Baitman (8. September 2015)

Natürlich kenne ich Endura, habe auch ein paar Teile davon. Bevor ich halt wild Klamotten bestelle, die dann aber nicht meinen Wünschen entsprechen, unnötige Kosten verursachen und Zeit fressen, kann ich doch hier schonmal aussortieren.

Auf meine Suchkriterien passt am ehesten die MT 500 Spray Hose. Endura ist ziemlich preisstabil. EUR 140,. ist mir etwas zuviel Asche...

Über die Suche hier im Forum habe ich irgrndwo gelesen das die Enduras auch sehr kurz ausfallen. Habe ein SL von 89 und normalerweise L.

Meine jetzige Hose ist mir auch zu kurz, im Stand geht das noch, aber beim fahren rutscht sie sehr weit nach oben, sodass es zwischen Hose und Überschuh reinzieht...


@Toolkid
Dachte so Langlaufhosen sitzen eng. Wenns da auch was gibt was locker sitzt, würde mich interessieren was das für Teile sind...


----------



## Baxter75 (8. September 2015)

Die 140 Euro sind aber gut angelegt. .hab selbst die MT500 und bin zu frieden damit,jetzt am we bei Schlechtem Wetter gefahren, mal mehr mal weniger Regen. .. selbst bei Temperaturen unter 0° mit ner Sommer BIB und langen Strümpfen,alles bestens .aber jeder hat halt nen anderes empfinden


----------



## Baitman (8. September 2015)

Kannst du kurz was zur Beinlänge schreiben? Wie fällt die Hose aus? Und wie fällt der Stoff aus, pures Softshell oder noch ne andere Lage innen?

Bei diesen Temperaturen fahre ich noch nicht mit langer Hose. Die neue Hose sollte auch für unter 0 geeignet sein. Schneetouren...

Die Norrona Flex macht auch nen guten Eindruck. Beinlänge von 88 cm bei Größe L sollte auch passen... Bis auf die Farbe... 
http://www.trekking-expert.de/norrona-fjora-flex1-pants-caribbean-blue.html


----------



## Baxter75 (8. September 2015)

Werde nachher mal die beinlänge messen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (13. September 2015)

Hallo, werde mir demnächst die Gonso Montana V2 holen, ist laut Erfahrungsberichten sehr gut und Preis-Leistung sollte stimmen.


----------



## Baitman (14. September 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Gesucht wird aber keine Bib, da hab ich schon was... Ich warte gerade ab wann der Preis der Endura fällt, und sie dann mal bestellen...


----------



## piilu (14. September 2015)

Ich hab die hier, bis jetzt ist mir noch nichts negatives aufgefallen
https://www.decathlon.de/wanderhose-forclaz-500-herren-schwarz-id_8298974.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (14. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Gesucht wird aber keine Bib, da hab ich schon was... Ich warte gerade ab wann der Preis der Endura fällt, und sie dann mal bestellen...




Die Spray hat letztes Jahr im Februar sogar nur 130,- gekostet ..is also teurer geworden


----------



## Baitman (14. September 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier, bis jetzt ist mir noch nichts negatives aufgefallen
> https://www.decathlon.de/wanderhose-forclaz-500-herren-schwarz-id_8298974.html



Guter Tip, danke! Werd ich mal bestellen...


----------



## mfux (14. September 2015)

Hab unter anderem die hier:

Shimano insulated comfort Pants


----------



## Mzungu (18. September 2015)

Vaude Craggy Softshell Hose.
Fahr ich seit 2 Jahren im Winter zur Arbeit. Besonders die Variante die Beine mit einem Reisverschluss enger zu machen finde ich sehr gut, besser als alle Klettverschluss-Lösungen die ich bislang gesehen hab.


----------



## Baitman (18. September 2015)

Die gibts wohl nicht mehr... Habe auch ne Vaude Softshellhose, die ist mir nur zu kurz auf dem Bike... habe mir mal zwei bei decathlon bestellt. Mal schauen...


----------



## Snowcrash (18. September 2015)

Ich hatte ja an der hier überlegt. Schade, dass es die nicht in schwarz gibt...

http://www.decathlon.de/wanderhose-forclaz-50-herren-dunkelgrau-id_8329070.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (18. September 2015)

*Qloom Saint John*


----------



## Baitman (21. September 2015)

Die Saint John hab ich gerade geordert mit 50% Rabatt... War ne Restgröße. 

Die  Decathlon Lieferung ist eingetroffen. Die Forclas 50 ist mir zu kurz.   Die hier dagegen macht nen super Eindruck: https://www.decathlon.de/bergsteiger-hose-light-alpinism-herren-id_8304123.html Muss ich nur ne Nr. kleiner bestellen, hoffe sie ist dann nicht wieder zu klein...


----------



## garfield70 (21. September 2015)

Ich klink mich mal ein...
ich hab die Pearl Izumi Forest Pant, schön warm, toller Sitz, coole Optik....Wehrmutstropfen der Preis, aber so ne Hose schafft man sich nicht nur für ein oder 2 Jahre an...hab meine schon einige Jahre und sie ist noch tadellos. 

https://www.active-out.eu/PEARL-IZUMI-Forest-Pant-warme-lange-Softshell-Radhose-Mountainbikehose


----------



## Baitman (21. September 2015)

Das Argument zieht bei mir nicht so richtig. Da sind Gewichtsschwankungen von 10 kg nichts ungewöhnliches...


----------



## garfield70 (21. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das Argument zieht bei mir nicht so richtig. Da sind Gewichtsschwankungen von 10 kg nichts ungewöhnliches...




ok, da gebe ich Dir recht, daran habe ich nicht gedacht  ...weil ich solche Gewichtsschwankungen von mir nicht kenne...glücklicherweise


----------



## FUBAR168 (21. September 2015)

WTF . . . 10kg 

Also von Weihnachten bis Ostern sind das bei mir 5kg + da fallen dann noch 5 Geburtstage mit rein aber sonst bleibe ich doch recht stabil auf meinem Gewicht


----------



## RetroRider (21. September 2015)

garfield70 schrieb:


> [...]....Wehrmutstropfen der Preis, aber so ne Hose schafft man sich nicht nur für ein oder 2 Jahre an...hab meine schon einige Jahre und sie ist noch tadellos.
> [...]


Doch, ich schon. Bei meinen >8000km/Jahr halten die Hosen nicht so lange, und zwar auch die teuren nicht. Deswegen kaufe ich mir das teure Schickimicki-Gedöhns nicht mehr.
Merke: Der Umrechnungsfaktor von "Jahre" in "Kilometer" ist nicht genormt. 
Nachtrag: Früher hatte ich eine Dainese aus'm Ausverkauf, jetzt PI Alpine und eine SingleTrack. Für Kälte eine Thermo-Trägerhose drunter.


----------



## Baitman (21. September 2015)

FUBAR168 schrieb:


> WTF . . . 10kg
> 
> Also von Weihnachten bis Ostern sind das bei mir 5kg + da fallen dann noch 5 Geburtstage mit rein aber sonst bleibe ich doch recht stabil auf meinem Gewicht



Vor 3 Jahren war ich bei 100 kg, letztes Jahr bei 80, jetzt wieder kurz vor 90. Klamottenmäßg waren da Sprünge von M bis XL drin... Schön dabei ist das mir immer wieder mal was aus dem Schrank in die Hände fällt das plötzlich wieder passt...


----------



## Snowcrash (21. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Die Forclas 50 ist mir zu kurz.



Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist und welche Größe du genommen hast? Wie war denn eigentlich abgesehen von der Länge dein Eindruck von der Hose?


----------



## Baitman (21. September 2015)

Hatte sie in L und XL, habe ne SL von 89cm bei 1,84. Der Stoff ist sehr dünn, für den Winter würde ich was anderes nehmen. Innen mit Fleece, oder angerauhtes, dickeres Material. Glaube auch nicht das die dreck und Matschbeschuss von hinten länger standhält. Fand die Passform von der 10 EUR teureren Hose die ich verlinkt habe besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (22. September 2015)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Ion-Bike/Radhose-Impact-Herren-insignia-blue.html
Ist die vielleicht was für dich?


----------



## Baitman (22. September 2015)

Danke für den Tip... Die Q-Loom ist unterwegs zu mir. Von der Beschreibung und wegen dem Rabatt nahezu perfekt, Sie muss nur passen... 

Beim Broker, hast du halt immer die versandkosten am Hals wenn du was zurückschickst...


----------



## Baitman (23. September 2015)

_mike_ schrieb:


> *Qloom Saint John*



Die Hose ist gestern bei mir angekommen. Sie macht einen super Eindruck, genau das was ich gesucht habe. Innen mit leichtem Fleece, auf den Nähten dicke Tapes. Passform ist perfekt. Bis auf Haken den ich schon bei meiner Vaude Gravit habe, sie ist einfach viel zu kurz. Schade... Habe ne SL gemessen von ca. 81 cm... Also suche ich weiter...


----------



## Baitman (15. Oktober 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Hab unter anderem die hier:
> 
> Shimano insulated comfort Pants



Habe diese Hose auch mal in nem Shop mitbestellt. Passt in L perfekt, aber wieder das Längenproblem, ähnlich kurz wie die Q-Loom. Seltsam, bei normaler Hosen hab ich 32-34er Länge und ist nichts ungewöhnliches...

Hat jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## Vmichael (15. Oktober 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00YQB...;pi=SL75_QL70&amp;keywords=vaude+softshell+2#

181cm 81 Kilo paßt perfekt und hält gut warm.

In "L" und noch a bissel zu lang


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2015)

Vaude hatte ich ausgechlossen. Hab ja eine die mir zu kurz ist. Aber vielleicht ist diese bzw. die neueren Modelle ja etwas länger geschnitten. Muss ich mal schauen ob ich eine Tabelle finde mit Angabe der Beinlänge, bervor ich jetzt wieder bestelle und zurücksenden muss.

Die scheint tatsächlich etwas länger auszufallen... Bestellt!


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab die hier und bin sehr zufrieden, gibts auch in Sondergrößen
 
 Jack Wolfskin Herren Softshell Hose Activate Pants


----------



## Willi777 (21. Oktober 2015)

hab mir die laufhose von aldi geholt, nach xxx versuchen mit bikehosen verschiedenenster hersteller zum x-fachen preis.

problem war immer zu eng an den schenkeln oder das polster hinten nicht hoch genug und damit praktisch nutzlos für die sitzknochen.

die aldihose passt auch mit dicken schenkeln perfekt, ist warm, elastisch und sie bleibt dank hüftschnur wo sie hingehört. drüber zieh ich noch ne kurze baumwollhose und gut. polster überflüssig.


----------



## Baitman (26. Oktober 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Vaude hatte ich ausgechlossen. Hab ja eine die mir zu kurz ist. Aber vielleicht ist diese bzw. die neueren Modelle ja etwas länger geschnitten. Muss ich mal schauen ob ich eine Tabelle finde mit Angabe der Beinlänge, bervor ich jetzt wieder bestelle und zurücksenden muss.
> 
> Die scheint tatsächlich etwas länger auszufallen... Bestellt!



Leider musste ich auch diese Hose zurücksenden. Länge hat diesmal gepasst, Material ist auch top zb. hinten wasserdichte Einlage usw. Leider ist an den Rückseiten der Oberschenkel eine Naht die sehr eng am Oberschenkel einschnürt, die Oberschenkel sind zu eng... Bin auch nicht der einzige dem das auffällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2015)

Na ob das dieses Jahr noch mal was wird


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Oktober 2015)

Von Vaude gibt es übrigens auch Hosen in Langgrößen, nur falls man die über den großen Fluss bestellt muss man aufpassen auch die richtigen zu bekommen. 
Ich brauch immer Kurzgrößen, und bei meiner letztens waren die Langgrößen unter dem Link der Kurzgrößen versteckt (sah man dann im Warenkorb erst!) und umgekehrt  Hab dann jeweils eine in der passenden Bundgröße geordert und die falsche Länge zurück gesendet. Da hat wohl wer geträumt beim deklarieren...


----------



## Baitman (27. Oktober 2015)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Na ob das dieses Jahr noch mal was wird



Ich hab ja ne Hose und mehrere lange Bibs. Gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## Baitman (27. Oktober 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Von Vaude gibt es übrigens auch Hosen in Langgrößen, nur falls man die über den großen Fluss bestellt muss man aufpassen auch die richtigen zu bekommen.
> Ich brauch immer Kurzgrößen, und bei meiner letztens waren die Langgrößen unter dem Link der Kurzgrößen versteckt (sah man dann im Warenkorb erst!) und umgekehrt  Hab dann jeweils eine in der passenden Bundgröße geordert und die falsche Länge zurück gesendet. Da hat wohl wer geträumt beim deklarieren...



Ach das ist ja interessant, das hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Ich geh auf die Suche...

Wo sollen da die Langgrößen sein:

http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Hosen/Men-s-Qimsa-Softshell-Pants-black.html
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Hosen/Men-s-Wintry-Pants-III-black.html


----------



## --- (27. Oktober 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ach das ist ja interessant, das hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Ich geh auf die Suche...
> 
> Wo sollen da die Langgrößen sein:



Das gibt es bei Vaude nicht bei jedem Hosenmodell.

Von der Spray z.b. schon: http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Men-s-Spray-Pants-III-black.html


----------



## Baitman (27. Oktober 2015)

Ah, ok, da ich keine wasserdichte Hose suche, habe ich da natürlich nicht geschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (27. Oktober 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> .... Innen mit leichtem Fleece, auf den Nähten dicke Tapes. Passform ist perfekt.



getaped wird nur reine regenbekleidung ansonsten macht sowas keinerlei sin.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Oktober 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ah, ok, da ich keine wasserdichte Hose suche, habe ich da natürlich nicht geschaut...



Es gibt auch Softshell Hosen von Vaude in Kurz- und Langgrößen.

Ggf. einfach mal auf der Vaude Seite die Softshell raussuchen und da gucken. So viele sind es ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Baitman (28. Oktober 2015)

Da ist leider nichts dabei... Die die interessant wären, gibts nicht in Langversion...


----------



## jr_hebboch (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mit letzte Woche eine lange Softshellhose von Pearl Izumi gekauft.

Grösse XXL passt mir von der Länge her perfekt (197cm/Schrittlänge 90cm)


----------



## Baitman (29. Oktober 2015)

Kannst du mir bitte die Bezeichnung geben? Auf der PI Seite finde ich nur 100% wasserdichte Softshellhosen... http://shop.pearlizumi-eu.com/de-de...ung&c2=herren-fahrradbekleidung-radhosen-lang


----------



## jr_hebboch (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss mal kucken, ob ich den Kassenzettel noch habe. Weiss jetzt auch nicht genau welches Modell das ist. Müsste eine "Infinity" sein. Ist bei PI bei den Laufsachen dabei. Ist auch ohne Sitzpolster. Meine sieht aber im Detail ein klein wenig anders aus. Kann auf den Bildern aber auch täuschen. Evtl. war das bei mir ein Vorjahres-Modell, weil auch ordentlich reduziert im Geschäft. Ich such heut Abend mal nach der Quittung.


----------



## jr_hebboch (30. Oktober 2015)

War das Modell Alpine:

http://www.amazon.de/Pearl-Izumi-Herren-Hose-Alpine/dp/B00P58WMD0


----------



## Baitman (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke! Hab mir mal Bewertungen bei Amazon und diversen Shops durchgelesen. Hier wird oft bemängelt das sie zu kurz sei, und in größeren Größen dann am Bund zu weit...


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (2. November 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir mal Bewertungen bei Amazon und diversen Shops durchgelesen. Hier wird oft bemängelt das sie zu kurz sei, und in größeren Größen dann am Bund zu weit...



Oder du kaufst dir eine Hose in der passenden Beinlänge und lässt Sie am Bund etwas kürzen bzw. enger nähen bei einer guten Schneiderrei, wenn du nichts passendes findest wäre dies eine Alternative.


----------



## Toolkid (3. November 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> ...
> @Toolkid
> Dachte so Langlaufhosen sitzen eng. Wenns da auch was gibt was locker sitzt, würde mich interessieren was das für Teile sind...


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Deine Frage ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen.
Lauflaufhosen gibts als Tight (hauteng) und legerem Schnitt. Letztere habe ich. Eine von Odlo und eine von Craft, wobei ich dir leider keine Modellbezeichnung geben kann. Auf der Vorderseite ist jeweils winddichtes Material und die Rückseite ist eher elastisch und "atmungsaktiv". Ist auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen sehr angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (3. November 2015)

Wird dann bei Dreckbeschuss von hinten  aber relativ schnell nass, oder?

Das mit dem enger nähen lassen, ist ein guter Tip. Ich versuchs jetzt nochmal mit der Norrona, die hat lt. Datenblatt längere Beine...


----------



## Vmichael (4. November 2015)

Hallo nach Seligenstadt ,
richtige Hose nun gefunden?
Grüße aus AB


----------



## Baitman (4. November 2015)

Nö... Gut Ding will Weile haben... Hab ja eine, die mir nur etwas kurz ist, kann also gemütlich den Markt sondieren... 

Gruß nach Aschebersch...


----------



## jr_hebboch (5. November 2015)

Ach so ist das ...?

Ich hab die Pearl Izumi übrigens bei Personalverkauf von Bikem...x in Mainaschaff gekauft. Aber da warst du bestimmt auch schon mal kucken.


----------



## Baitman (5. November 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ach so ist das ...?
> 
> Ich hab die Pearl Izumi übrigens bei Personalverkauf von Bikem...x in Mainaschaff gekauft. Aber da warst du bestimmt auch schon mal kucken.



Ja, da war ich mal vor Jahren, als es um den Kauf meines ersten Fullies ging. Ich hatte relativ wenig Plan von der Materie, was da aber als Verkäufer unterwegs war spottete jeder Beschreibung, weshalb ich seitdem nicht mehr dort war... Ist der Laden denn von den Klamotten her gut sortiert?


----------



## jr_hebboch (5. November 2015)

Naja, so 50-60 m³ im Erdgeschoss.

Viel Markenware (Gore usw.) Aber keine Auswahl in epischer Breite.

Wenn ich dort nix gefunden hätte, wäre ich wohl mal zu Stadler nach FFM gefahren. Bei fast 2 Meter sind mir die Hose meist etwas kurz.


----------



## Baitman (6. November 2015)

Beim Stadler war ich auch genau einmal... Wollte mir damals ne Softshelljacke ohne Membran kaufen. Hatten sie nicht und die Verkäuferin wollte mir klar machen das eine Jacke mit Goretex atmungsaktiver ist wie eine Jacke ohne Membran.

Es ist manchmal zum heulen. Da wird nur Personal eingestellt was nix kosten darf. Ähnlich auch bei den anderen großen Outdoorketten, ich weiß wovon ich rede weil ich mich öfter beworben habe. (Anfangsgehalt unwesentlich über Mindestlohn) Und es ist scheißegal ob die Verkäufer vorher nur an der Wurschttheke, "Darfsnocheinbisschenmehrsein"  verkaufserfahrungen gesammelt hat, hauptsache billig. Dementsprechend ist auch das "Fachwissen". Es ist armselig, ein guter Verkäufer könnte so viel mehr umsetzen, und mit entsprechendem Gehalt auch mit Spass an der Sache... Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## woersdorfer (30. Januar 2016)

@Baitman Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand deiner Suche? Hast Du schon mal die Craft X-Over Bike Pants getestet?


----------



## Baitman (1. Februar 2016)

Ich habe erstmal nicht weitergesucht und fahre mit meiner Vaude, die mir einiges zu kurz ist. Im Moment keine Kohle dafür. 

Auf die Craft Hose bin ich auch schon gestossen und hab Craft mal wegen der Schrittlänge gefragt. 83 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (6. Februar 2016)

Also mich würde mal interessieren wie dass die Anderen so machen. Ich habe mal folgende Hosen probiert:

Craft X-Over - wenn die Länge passt kann ich sie mir zweimal um den Bauch wickeln
Protectiv Bargo - wäre für mich DIE Hose schlechthin, wenn sie passen würde.
Pearl Izumi Alpine - es gab doch mal diese Bodybuilder-Plunderhosen.

Heute hatte ich dann eine Endura Hummvee und Endura Singletrack ll an. Die Hosen haben mir bis jetzt am besten gepasst. Die Hummvee habe ich schlussendlich mit genommen. Nach einer ersten Ausfahrt bin ich recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Baitman (10. Februar 2016)

Was passt denn an der Protectiv nicht? Ist sie länger im Vergleich zu anderen?

Die Endura fallen relativ kurz aus, für mich zu kurz...


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Was passt denn an der Protectiv nicht? Ist sie länger im Vergleich zu anderen?
> 
> Die Endura fallen relativ kurz aus, für mich zu kurz...



Du hast einfach zu lange Beine


----------



## woersdorfer (10. Februar 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Was passt denn an der Protectiv nicht? Ist sie länger im Vergleich zu anderen?
> 
> Die Endura fallen relativ kurz aus, für mich zu kurz...



Die Protective war einiges zu weit und hätte auch etwa länger sein können. Sie hat zwar Gürtelschlaufen, aber dann hätte sie ... ausgesehen.

Ich hatte jetzt eher den Eindruck dass die Endura im Vergleich zu den Andere länger ausfallen. Was für eine Größe hattest Du denn?


----------



## Baitman (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte noch keine, das sind die Infos die man im Netz findet, und die ich per pn erhalten habe.


----------



## DirtyChainz (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
es wird wieder kalt und ich benötige bald eine neue Winterhose. Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit der ION Softshell Pant Impact?
http://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/outerwear/softshell-pants-impact/
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen er Vaude Quimsa und der Ion entscheiden. Rein optisch würde ich zu 100% die ION vorziehen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie die bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad und bei Fahrtwind schützt. Die Quimsa scheint da ja ganz gut zu sein und vor allem winddicht. Bei der ION konnte ich noch nichts vonwegen Windstopper lesen. Oder bedeutet "Softshell" immer gleich Winddicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

